# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Building a Screen / Bench

## matpike

Hey All 
I am about to embark on building a screening fence / bench seat for my backyard and wanted some advice on the best way to construct it.
The wall is divided into several sections ->  1.2m seat + 0.9m planter + 0.9m seat + 0.9m planter + 0.9m seat + 0.9m planter + 1.2m seat. 
For the seating sections I was thinking of building like in the attached picture, make the back frame with bracing, make a seat frame and then add a couple front legs.
Each post would be attached to a saddle as I'm thinking of building out of H3 treated pine, 90x45mm. The total height of the wall will be 2.4m and I will brace the back against the existing fence.
Once the frames are installed and painted I will cover with decking timber. 
In between each seating section will be a planter box and I was going to install a board of marine ply (probably 12mm) between the back of the posts and cladding with stacked stone.  
Hopefully that made some kind of sense. Any suggestions or comments are greatly appreciated.

----------

